# can i make my own headliner board?



## powerballs

I got a question...Now i have a 68 buick riviera and i paid 350 to have a new headliner installed...Now its the bow type headliner but right before i put the car away from the summer i got stopped and the police tore my headliner down...Now i could just pay 350 again for a new one but i did install a new headliner in my 86 t top grand prix...Now i know its two different cars and the grand prix is only a half the work as the riviera...I was thinking why can i buy a 4x8 sheet of styrofoam and cut and mold it to fit the contours of the riviera roof then take it back down and add the headliner to it? Can i do it that way? And if so how do i get the styrofoam to mold to the contours of the roof? And which styrofoam is the best fit for the roof? the plain 4x8 sheet or the one with a shiny surface and thinner but feels more flexiable? it cost 12 for a 4x8 shiny sheet and 4.50 for the plain thicker sheet...


----------



## AndrewH

You can fiberglass it. I'm sure there's another way to do it,but I dont think a styrofoam product is the answer..


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by powerballs_@Jan 17 2011, 02:27 PM~19620883
> *I got a question...Now i have a 68 buick riviera and i paid 350 to have a new headliner installed...Now its the bow type headliner but right before i put the car away from the summer i got stopped and the police tore my headliner down...Now i could just pay 350 again for a new one but i did install a new headliner in my 86 t top grand prix...Now i know its two different cars and the grand prix is only a half the work as the riviera...I was thinking why can i buy a 4x8 sheet of styrofoam and cut and mold it to fit the contours of the riviera roof then take it back down and add the headliner to it? Can i do it that way? And if so how do i get the styrofoam to mold to the contours of the roof? And which styrofoam is the best fit for the roof? the plain 4x8 sheet or the one with a shiny surface and thinner but feels more flexiable? it cost 12 for a 4x8 shiny sheet and 4.50 for the plain thicker sheet...
> *


Get it done right, styrofoam would be an absolute nightmare and it'll still probably end up looking horrible.


----------



## rpease85

There are a lot of different ways.i would put the bows in place and get what the call visor board and glue it together piece by piece till its about 4-5 layers thick. then it done right it can be removed in one piece covers and glued into place or trims made to hold it up there.

or i could do it if u wanted to come to illinois lol


----------



## rpease85

should of told you this you can skip sanding the visor board cover it in landau top foam sand that smooth and its another layer holding it all together before you cover it over. I've fiberglassed over that before or covered leather right onto headliner


----------

